# Any horror movie fans out there ???



## Dominus (Sep 4, 2012)

Are there any horror fans ?

What are your favorite horror movies ?


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm huge, huge horror movie fan. Most of my favourite horror movies are from the golden era of Universal aka Universal Horror (20's to the 60's), Hammer Horror (50's and 60's), Italian horror from the 50's to the 80's and German horror of the 20's. Boris Karloff aka Karloff the Uncanny and Christopher Lee are two of my all time favourite actors, with Bela Lugosi not too far behind them. Just fucking superb!

Also a big fan Georges M?li?s and his 1890's horror film. Or, some call them horror while others deny they ae horror, just a huge inspiration on the horror genre. I, personally, call some of them horror.

Also a huge fan of slashers and stuff as well.
As for favourites; Onibaba, Kwaidan, The Phantom Of The Opera (1925), Dracula (1931), Frankenstein (1931), The Mummy (1932), The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari, Nosferatu, eine Symphonie des Grauens, Black Sabbath, De D?des Tjern, Godzilla (1954), Eyes Without a Face, The Haunting, The Devil Rides Out, Black Sunday, The Haunted Castle and so on. There's too many amazing movies to pick one, 10 or 50 to be honest. Way too many amazing films that I can watch again and again without getting bored of them.

And my list of horror movies (and movies in general) is just getting bigger and bigger. THere's so much I want to see.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 4, 2012)

Yuppers! My favorite decade was probably the 80's, although the 60's is pretty close, but most decades provided great horror movies...except the 90's. Fuck the 90's.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 4, 2012)

Don't be hatin', Martial. It wasn't thaaaat bad. I Bought a Vampire Motorcycle, Jacob's Ladder, *Misery*, Tremors, *Begotten*, Alien 3, *Braindead*, *Bram Stoker's Dracula*, Tetsuo II: Body Hammer, *Army of Darkness*, *The Day of the Beast*, *Tokyo Fist*, From Dusk Till Dawn, Scream, Alien Resurrection, Event Horizon, *Nightwatch*, *Audition*, The Blair Witch Project, The Mummy, Ringu, *Sleepy Hollow*.

OK, so I expect you to hate at least 2/3 of those movies. But I think all of those are, if not amazing, entertaining at least. So yeah, to me the 90's wasn't thaaaat bad.


Also, a recommendation of a rather obscure, I guess, film.

*Viy*


 Considered the first ever Soviet horror film, it's from 67. One of my all time favourite movies, and I can't think of a single movie with special effects as amazing as this one. It's a pleasure to watch to say at least. Great atmosphere, great acting and so on. everything's great about it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 4, 2012)

I was exaggerating. There are really good, if not great, horror films. It was just the...traits that the genre adapted at the time that I found annoying, such as the self referential humor "Scream" popularized.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 4, 2012)

It's hard to disagree with that. And one thing I feel that's lost is the suspense/tense horror films that was nervwrecking and made you sit on the on the edge of your seat while sweating and wondering what was going on. They don't make too many of those anymore. Such a shame.

You should watch Viy if you haven't, btw. Would love to hear your thoughts on this film.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 4, 2012)

I'll look into it.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 10, 2012)

So, is Eden Lake any good? Worth seeing?

Also, someone want to recommend me something? Let's say horror movies from the last 4 decades or something.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 10, 2012)

I've heard mostly good things about it, but haven't seen it myself.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 10, 2012)

Right off the top of my head, my favorites are John Carpenter's The Thing and Halloween.

Honorable mentions to 28 Days Later and Slither for the contemporaries.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 10, 2012)

Aight. Guess I'll give it a try before I go to bed today then.


----------



## Jena (Sep 10, 2012)

I love horror movies. My favorites are 80s slasher films. I don't typically like ghost/supernatural horror movies, but I can be persuaded into watching them if they're exceptionally good.

I also really like those B sci-fi/horror movies from the 50s-70s.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2012)

The Thing is pretty hard to beat.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2012)

If you're a fan of French film Them then you'll like Eden Lake. It's not a bad film at all.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 10, 2012)

One thing that's driving me insane about horror these days is all of them are trying too hard to be "Paranormal Activity", but instead come across as "The Exorcist" rip-offs. In the past two weeks, two-three horror movies have come out, but I've had no desire to see any of them because I can't tell the difference between any of them.

"The Possession" looks like a compilation of every ghost/possession movie ever made and it's raking in decent cash, which means it will spawn more movies that look like every ghost/possession movie ever made.  

I like "Paranormal Activity" and "The Exorcist", the rip-offs have gotten boring for me. I want a new slasher trend!


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2012)

I agree, esp the Exorcist rip offs. I fucking hate them.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 10, 2012)

The Bite of the She-Wolf said:


> Right off the top of my head, my favorites are John Carpenter's The Thing and Halloween.
> 
> Honorable mentions to 28 Days Later and Slither for the contemporaries.



I forgot to have Evil Dead II among my favorites.

Rarely have I laughed so much at the macabre.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 10, 2012)

Just finished Eden Lake. I liked it a lot. The last 30 or so minutes were pretty fucking intense. Recommended.

And I suddenly feel like I have to spend some time watching slashers the rest of the week. Any recommendations?


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 10, 2012)

Uncle Acid said:


> Just finished Eden Lake. I liked it a lot. The last 30 or so minutes were pretty fucking intense. Recommended.
> 
> And I suddenly feel like I have to spend some time watching slashers the rest of the week. Any recommendations?



80's slashers? Beyond the obvious ones, "The Burning", "My Bloody Valentine" (original) and "Just Before Dawn" are some good ones.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 10, 2012)

Honestly don't care about when they are from as long as they are good, and can be enjoyed even if you don't have a sound system worth 78k. Seen all of those, though.

Currently going though this list: 
Should be plenty of entertaining movies there that I haven't seen.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 10, 2012)

I don't watch a lot of horror, but the few I've seen have been good.


----------



## Jena (Sep 10, 2012)

Rukia said:


> The Thing is pretty hard to beat.


That it is.



MartialHorror said:


> One thing that's driving me insane about horror these days is all of them are trying too hard to be "Paranormal Activity", but instead come across as "The Exorcist" rip-offs. In the past two weeks, two-three horror movies have come out, but I've had no desire to see any of them because I can't tell the difference between any of them.
> 
> "The Possession" looks like a compilation of every ghost/possession movie ever made and it's raking in decent cash, which means it will spawn more movies that look like every ghost/possession movie ever made.
> 
> I like "Paranormal Activity" and "The Exorcist", the rip-offs have gotten boring for me. I want a new slasher trend!



YES

It seems like nearly every horror movie these days is a ghost/monster/alien/paranormal thing. 

Also...I think the _Exorcist_ is often overrated. Is it an entertaining horror movie? Yes. Is it the best horror movie _ever_? No. Not even close.



MartialHorror said:


> 80's slashers? Beyond the obvious ones, "The Burning", "My Bloody Valentine" (original) and "Just Before Dawn" are some good ones.


I love _My Bloody Valentine_ pek

I don't see it mentioned too often. Which is a shame, it's very entertaining.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 10, 2012)

Yeah I actually saw the remake first, so didnt expect much from the original, but ended up liking it even though the love triangle is lame.

Man, I want to watch some 80's slashers right now. But instead I must watch "The Beast Must Die".


----------



## Jena (Sep 10, 2012)

Remake was piss. TBH I only watched it because Jensen Ackles is in it and it was the first 3D horror movie with the new technology.

The relationship stuff in the original is dumb. But the violence was wicked and gas masks are awesome so it makes up for it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 10, 2012)

Yeah it was sometimes pretty creepy, but always entertaining.


----------



## Muah (Sep 10, 2012)

The ring eng & jap.
Shutter Thai
candyman
the good freddy kruger movies
It


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 10, 2012)

I remember enjoying the original MBV but it's been a while.



Jena said:


> gas masks are awesome so it makes up for it.



I know that feeling.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 11, 2012)

Thing(original)
In the Mouth of Madness
Alien
Jacob's Ladder
Blair Witch Project
The Fly(1986)
The Omen
Carrie
The Excorcist
The Silence of the Lambs
Friday the 13th 1
Nightmare on Elm Street 1


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 11, 2012)

These are the movies on tonights bill:







Should be a good evening.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 11, 2012)

"That's a dick!"


----------



## Dominus (Sep 11, 2012)

Sinister (2012)

Trailer


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 11, 2012)

Finished Sleepaway Camp. Loved it!


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 11, 2012)

Anyone know some nice psychological horror?


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 11, 2012)

These ones are pretty obvious and most people have probably seen 'em a long time ago, but Rosemary's Baby, The Haunting (1963), Jacob's Ladder (1990), The Shining, The Sixth Sense, The Collector, Repulsion, Le locataire, Psycho are examples of some good ones.


----------



## Dominus (Sep 11, 2012)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Anyone know some nice psychological horror?



The Orphanage,Let's Scare Jessica to Death,Insidious,Absentia,Identity,Suspiria...


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 11, 2012)

The first Sleepaway Camp is decent. On one hand, it's just a Friday the 13th rip-off, but on the other it at least tried to be unique. It's also the gayest slasher ever, only rivaled by "A Nightmare on Elm Street Part 2".

I didnt care for the first 2 sequels, but they weren't unwatchable either. Haven't seen the failed 4th film, or the new 4th film that apparently ignores the first two.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> The first Sleepaway Camp is decent. On one hand, it's just a Friday the 13th rip-off, but on the other it at least tried to be unique. It's also the gayest slasher ever, only rivaled by "*A Nightmare on Elm Street Part 2*".



Say what you will about that film, but its school bus opening sequence was incredible to me.


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2012)

The Ring has always creeped me out until very recently. Dat shit scay 

MBV, Halloween and Ft13 are among faves as well.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 11, 2012)

Just finished the third Sleepaway Camp film.

Loved the first one. Thought it was great.
The second was was good, but not as good as the first one. It obviously took itself less serious and was way trashier than the first.
The third was OK. Not as good as any of the two first, and it had more of a parody-feeling at times. A few _amazing_ deaths, though. Entertaining stuff anyway.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 11, 2012)

The Bite of the She-Wolf said:


> Say what you will about that film, but its school bus opening sequence was incredible to me.



When I said "gayest", I meant that literally. The movie is okay. I think I rated it 2.5/4 stars.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 13, 2012)

Is Severance worth seeing?



And what about Reeker?



And what about Malevolence?


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 14, 2012)

Hey Acid, would you be interested in participating in the October challenge with me? I know you're busy with school and all, but the concept is pretty basic. All you have to do is watch 31 horror movies in the month of October (_16 of them have to be first time watches, though_) all while keeping me informed of your progress and vice versa. I find what makes it manageable is to watch a film a day from the 1st through the 31st. Last year on IMDb, I managed to watch a total of 137 horror films in the month of October, all while juggling both school and work, so if I could do that I'm sure you could as well.

However, if you're not interested, that's fine. No biggie. But I just think it's a neat concept that serves as way to both discover new films, as well as enjoy the nostalgic ones that you grew up with. So yeah, no biggie if you're not interested.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 14, 2012)

As with the last tiem I got asked to participate in a movie challenge (it was a Film Noir challenge) I don't think I've got the time. Going to my girlfriend at the end of this month and will most likely be staying there for most of october, and she's not interested enough in horror movies alone to be watching that many a month. I'm sure I could end up watching 31 mvies a month with her, but it would be all kind of movies. But I'll look into it and if I got the time I'll tell ya.

So, here's the last movies I watched:

*Slaughter High* - Standard 80's slasher? Yes. Thin and weak plot? Yes. Dull and unlikeable characters? Yes. A quite disappointing ending? Yes. But what makes this film so enjoyable is the special effects, the atmosphere and the fact that is is quite over the top.
Apparently it's a The Redeemer: Son of Satan rip off, but I haven't seen that one. Obviously have to do something with that.
*The Slumber Party Massacre* - Was meant as a parody on the genre by a feminist bitch, but a few of the guys behind it wanted it different and it ended up as a serious movie, but with a solid dose of humor. Great atmosphere and great effects.
*Basket Case* - Great slasher comedy. Full of charming acting, effects and a neat plot.
*Halloween* - Easily one of the best slashers ever. Everything is just... as good as it gets in these kind of movies. The soundtrack too. Top fucking notch! Love the fact that the kids are watching The Thing from Another World  and Forbidden Planet on the TV. Especially the first one, since Carpenter would make The Thing only a few years later. Michael Myers IS le badass! It's quite a shame they ruined the mysticism of Myers in the later movies, though.
*Maniac Cop* - Action-slasher about a, wait for it, wait for it, MANIAC COP!!! First half of the movie got lots of atmosphere and charm, and the movie got a few lovely actors too. Tom Atkins (The Fog, Escape from New York,  Halloween III: Season of the Witch), Bruce Campbell (The Evil Dead, Evil Dead II, Army of Darkness), Richard Roundtree (Shaft!!!), William Smith (The Losers, Boss ^ (use bro)).
*Friday the 13th* - Amazing movie! A little more brutal and a little less atmospheric than Halloween, but pretty much equal as far as quality goes. Fucking love it!
*Behind the Mask: The Rise of Leslie Vernon* - As with almost every single horror movie after 95 I don't expect anything at all. But this was a pleasant surprise. I guess it's OK to call it a slasherhomage-mockumentary with a good dose of black humor or something, yeah? I thought the whole thing was well excecuted, and quite exciting. Most of the slasher clich?s are there, the humor are there and it was a rather interesting movie. Loved the fact that it's set in a world where Jason, Freddy and Michael are real. Great cameos by Robert Englund, Zelda Rubinstein and Kane Hodder and the classic horror refrences were a nice touch to the movie.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 14, 2012)

Speaking of standard slashers, you ever watched 'Return to Horror High'? That movie is hilarious.

Also, I bought the Bluray for 'Maniac Cop' last October. It was a part of my October challenge, but I had already seen it.

Did you see that there are talks to remake that movie? Nicolas Winding Refn said he wanted to direct, which I would fully 100% support.

Anyway, Carpenter's 'Halloween' is forever a classic. That's the last film I watch for every October challenge. There's no other film that needs to be watched on Halloween night--although, I do end up going through an entire horror marathon, anyway. But yeah, excellent film.

I never was a fan of the original 'Friday the 13th.' In fact, the only two films I even remotely care about from that series are 'The Final Chapter' and 'Jason Lives'--particularly the latter since it's a bit more tongue-in-cheek, but also incredibly violent even for a slasher movie.

'The Rise of Leslie Vernon'--meh, not really a fan. I like the idea of deconstructing the slasher genre in a satirical format, but the execution of trying to unravel those tropes fell short, IMO. I did, however, laugh obnoxiously hard at the _"That ain't no virgin I ever seen!"_ scene--as well as the shovel to the back of Englund's skull.

Also, if you're into slashers, even though it's not a movie, you should check out the 'Halloween Nightdance' series. It's honestly one of the best four volume comic book series that I've read for the Halloween mythos.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 14, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Speaking of standard slashers, you ever watched 'Return to Horror High'? That movie is hilarious.



Nope, but it's on my watchlist though. Looks like something I might love, so I probably will enjoy it a lot.



TetraVaal said:


> Also, I bought the Bluray for 'Maniac Cop' last October. It was a part of my October challenge, but I had already seen it.
> 
> Did you see that there are talks to remake that movie? Nicolas Winding Refn said he wanted to direct, which I would fully 100% support.



Didn't hear about it, no. Usually I would be sceptical to a remake of such a movie, but with Nicolas Winding Refn I think it would easily end up as something good. A remake I could actually support.



TetraVaal said:


> Anyway, Carpenter's 'Halloween' is forever a classic. That's the last film I watch for every October challenge. There's no other film that needs to be watched on Halloween night--although, I do end up going through an entire horror marathon, anyway. But yeah, excellent film.



It's probably the ultimate slasher, and one of THE horror movies ever. Never watched it on Halloween, though, probably seen we don't celebrate Halloween over here. At least it was like that when I grew up, but it's more of it nowdays. But I am a little too old for that nowdays. 



TetraVaal said:


> I never was a fan of the original 'Friday the 13th.' In fact, the only two films I even remotely care about from that series are 'The Final Chapter' and 'Jason Lives'--particularly the latter since it's a bit more tongue-in-cheek, but also incredibly violent even for a slasher movie.



Really? I love it and for me it's up there with Halloween. I don't remember too much of the other Friday the 13th films, but I will be watching them all, as well as all of the Halloween and A Nightmare of Elm Street. Seen all of it before (except for the remakes), but I'll watch it again. That was my thoughts at least. The only movies I remember liking was Halloween II and the three next Friday the 13th movies. Gonna be interesting if I still feel the same about them. Hopefully a lot of the movies are better than what I remember or I'll have to drink heavily to get through this.



TetraVaal said:


> 'The Rise of Leslie Vernon'--meh, not really a fan. I like the idea of deconstructing the slasher genre in a satirical format, but the execution of trying to unravel those tropes fell short, IMO. I did, however, laugh obnoxiously hard at the _"That ain't no virgin I ever seen!"_ scene--as well as the shovel to the back of Englund's skull.



I see. I thought they did great, as well as doing something original for a slasher film instead of just doing the same old. I don't mind that, but I like that they did something new with it, for, as I said, a slasher flick.



TetraVaal said:


> Also, if you're into slashers, even though it's not a movie, you should check out the 'Halloween Nightdance' series. It's honestly one of the best four volume comic book series that I've read for the Halloween mythos.



I will! I love reading comics and I love slashers so that should be interesting.

*Henry: Portrait of a Serial Killer* - I saw this movie 8-10 years ago or something and loved it back then, but I was checking some "best slashers ever" lists and a few mentioned this one. I didn't rmeember it as a slasher, but more as a psychological thriller. And, if you ask me, I will say I was right. Not a slasher IMO. However, it's just amazing. One of the most disturbing movies ever. Gives me the fucking creeps. Michael Rooker is outstanding(!!!) as Henry.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 14, 2012)

Heeeeeell yeah! Just read a little about this and it got my hopes up high. Not sure why, but it looks interesting. The poster is pretty badass too.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 14, 2012)

*Friday the 13th Part 2* - I did remember this as a mediocre film, but I gotta admit, this took me by surprise now. I thought it was really good. Not as good as the first one, but I thought it was really good nonetheless. I'm very surprised. Can't wait to continue on the series tomorrow. Jason looks amazing in this movie. Bad-fuckin-ass!


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 15, 2012)

Here's the first trailer for the *Guillermo del Toro* produced & *Andres Muschietti* directed 'MAMA.'


----------



## Dominus (Sep 15, 2012)

Looks creepy...I hope it's going to be something interesting.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 16, 2012)

*Friday the 13th Part III* - Meeeeeh, disappointing! Jason didn't feel intimidatin/threatning at all, some of the special effects were sloppy as fuck and it was going way too slow and was at least 20 minutes too long. Dana Kimmell, Tracie Savage and Catherine Parks were three really good looking girls, though. That's something at least.


By the way, Tetra. Do you have great knowledge on yakuza and triad movies? I have started having theme weeks, and this and next weeks theme ae slasher movies. After slashers I was thinking about continuing with yakuza and triad movies. I've found a couple of lists but I'd like to get some more and stuff. Was planning on starting on some of the movies from the 40's and just work my way forward in time or something. But yeah, you know anything about yakuza and triad movies?


----------



## Megaharrison (Sep 16, 2012)

Have watched two good horror movies lately. Heartless and YellowBrickRoad. The latter though puts forth a lot but explains nothing so beware if that pisses you off....


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 16, 2012)

*The Hitcher* - Fucking hell! I had almost forgotten how amazing this movie is. Rutger Hauer's performance as the maniac is simply incredible.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The only major flaw in this movie is that you do not get to see Nash die. That's the one thing that annoys me a little about the movie. It's a little like when you fuck and right before you're about to ejaculate the chick withdraws and you have to pull out without ejaculating.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 16, 2012)

Uncle Acid said:


> By the way, Tetra. Do you have great knowledge on yakuza and triad movies? I have started having theme weeks, and this and next weeks theme ae slasher movies. After slashers I was thinking about continuing with yakuza and triad movies. I've found a couple of lists but I'd like to get some more and stuff. Was planning on starting on some of the movies from the 40's and just work my way forward in time or something. But yeah, you know anything about yakuza and triad movies?



Great knowledge of Yakuza/Triade movies? Naw, not really. When it comes to Asian films, my expertise usually pertains to either animation or Japanese/Korean horror films. Oh, and I'm pretty knowledgeable when it comes to Chinese action flicks--particularly Johnnie To's filmography.



Uncle Acid said:


> *The Hitcher* - Fucking hell! I had almost forgotten how amazing this movie is. Rutger Hauer's performance as the maniac is simply incredible.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Hell yeah, man. The original 'Hitcher' is fucking quality. I'm a big time Rutger Hauer fan. Love him in stuff like this and 'Nighthawks.'


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 16, 2012)

Ahh, OK. Well, as I said in the other thread I'll manage myself. I know plenty of yakuza and triad movies, but it's the quality and stuff I am a little insecure about. Which one's the best and so on. But I'll try to pick out the classic ones from each decade. It'll be an enjoyable week or two.

Yes, I'm a huge Rutger Hauer fan myself. Fell in love with him since he was close to makign me shit my pants when I was about9-10 years old, which was the first time I watched The Hitcher.
By the way, what did you think of  Hobo with a Shotgun? I, for one, loved it. It's a perfect homage to the 70's-80's exploitation flicks. Even the poster is perfect.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 16, 2012)

I admire you mentality of aiming for quality over quantity. I tend to take the same approach to every film I watch no matter the genre. I think It helps that I've been into this medium for so many years--from studying it to just downright enjoying it as a fan--that I tend to know what films I'll like and which ones I won't.

As for 'Hobo with a Shotgun.' Meh. It just didn't do anything for me--mainly because I feel exploitation flicks like this have becoming a growing trend over the last couple of years. However, I'll give it credit for not pissing me off to the degree that 'God Bless America' did. Now that's an exploitation flick that is unbelievably terrible. I'd suggest you avoid that film like a plague.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 17, 2012)

For mot part I do that, but it depends on how I am feeling. Sometimes I just want some easy entertainment because I am tired or something, and then it's often that I end up with something mediocre. And on top of that I am very easily entertained, especially when it comes to horror and exploitation flicks. I'm almost all-eating as long as it is horror from 89 and to the begining, and 70's-80's exploitation. I eat it all, a little too easily according to a lot of people. But for most part I know exactly what I will enjoy and won't enjoy.

Really? I've had it on my watchlist for a while and I've been hearing so much positive about it from people who I trust when it comes to films.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 17, 2012)

Speaking of films from the 70s; I watched 'Assault on Precinct 13' four times in the last two days. I love that movie.

I can't wallow in brainless entertainment. It's never been my thing. I mean, sure, there are "genre" films that I absolutely love. I'm talking about stuff like 'Hardware', 'Puppet Master', 'Return to Horror High', 'Wicked City', 'The Lost Skeleton of Cadavra', etc, etc. There are so many more films I could list, but you get the point. But as far as turning my brain off to enjoy a film or something... naw, I just can't do it. Ever.

Are you asking about 'God Bless America'? If so, I'm telling you man, it's awful. Its a contradiction of sorts frame after frame. It's one of the most overly self-aware films I've watched in a minute, that tends to be hypocritical of more than half the tropes it is stereotyping. Not to mention, it has one of the worst supporting actresses in recent memory (_although, I say this about a lot of modern flicks_). I'm sorry, but it's just hard for me to find enjoyment in a lot of the more accessible films that are coming out nowadays.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 17, 2012)

By the way, I am looking forward to this:



A Norwegian horror film that's supossed to come out this year. As far as I know there is only one norwegian horror movie that's worth your time and that's the classic De D?des Tjern from 1958. Feels weird looking forward to a norwegian horror movie again. It's not often that one would look forward to norwegian movies at all since 95% is crap. Sad but true.

Was really looking forward to D?d Sn?, though, but it ended up as crap. The nazi-zombies looks amazing, but that's about all it got to offer.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh dude, that reminded me... 'Kill List', have you heard of it? I'm struggling real hard not to watch it, but I need it for one of my "first time watches" for the October challenge. It looks incredible. Definitely has the potential to be one of my favorite movies of the year.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 17, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Speaking of films from the 70s; I watched 'Assault on Precinct 13' four times in the last two days. I love that movie.



Absolute classic, that one. Sadly underrated too.



TetraVaal said:


> Are you asking about 'God Bless America'? If so, I'm telling you man, it's awful. Its a contradiction of sorts frame after frame. It's one of the most overly self-aware films I've watched in a minute, that tends to be hypocritical of more than half the tropes it is stereotyping. Not to mention, it has one of the worst supporting actresses in recent memory (_although, I say this about a lot of modern flicks_). I'm sorry, but it's just hard for me to find enjoyment in a lot of the more accessible films that are coming out nowadays.



I'll probably end up seeing it anyway. I mean, we got pretty different tastes after all. Maybe it's something for me, maybe it isn't. And shitty actors is great if the setting is right, and goes well with how the movie is made and stuff.



> Oh dude, that reminded me... 'Kill List', have you heard of it? I'm struggling real hard not to watch it, but I need it for one of my "first time watches" for the October challenge. It looks incredible. Definitely has the potential to be one of my favorite movies of the year.



I've heard about it, but not seen it. It's one of the two thousand something movies on my watchlist.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 17, 2012)

Uncle Acid said:


> Absolute classic, that one. Sadly underrated too.



Tell me about it. One of the reasons I'm so amped to see 'Dredd' next week is because the soundtrack reminded me so much of Carpenter's score for AOP13.

Seriously man, you can't get any better than this:


----------



## Jena (Sep 17, 2012)

Uncle Acid said:


> As far as I know there is only one norwegian horror movie that's worth your time and that's the classic De D?des Tjern from 1958.


Is that the one about the lake? 



> It's not often that one would look forward to norwegian movies at all since 95% is crap. Sad but true.


It really is


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 17, 2012)

Jena said:


> Is that the one about the lake?
> 
> 
> It really is



Yes, that's the one. Not sure how it is for people outside of Norway, but for us norwegians it's a really special and unique movie.

And have you seen many norwegian films? The 5% that's good are really, really good, though.



TetraVaal said:


> You and me both, pal. I have a lot of catching up to do, but the October challenge is priority number one.



So I am your pal now? Wasn't too happy about me and my taste in films last week.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 17, 2012)

To be fair, I think everyone on this board has awful preference in film, with there being an exception or two. I only took issue with a comment you made, mainly because it criticized '[REC]', which IMO, is one of the strongest "found footage" horror movies to come out in recent memory. I even felt the sequel was a bit under-appreciated by many. But regardless of all that, you and I seem to share a lot of love for films that came out in the 70s and 80s. However, I don't know if we'll see eye to eye on a lot of the stuff that comes out now. I really, absolutely cannot stand most of what is pumped out of Hollywood nowadays--be it mainstream or independent.


----------



## Jena (Sep 17, 2012)

Uncle Acid said:


> Yes, that's the one. Not sure how it is for people outside of Norway, but for us norwegians it's a really special and unique movie.


I watched it in an International Film class a few years back. I remember thinking that it was really creepy and the visuals of the lake were eerie.



> And have you seen many norwegian films? The 5% that's good are really, really good, though.


Not too many, I'm afraid (5-10, somewhere in that range). Mostly horror movies. 



TetraVaal said:


> To be fair, I think everyone on this board has awful preference in film, with there being an exception or two.


The exception being me, of course. I know how much you agree with my sentiments about everything. It is quite astounding how often you concur with my opinions and how little we argue.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 17, 2012)

I was just making a joke, Tetra. Nothing serious or anything. But yeah, I didn't like [Rec] at all. I thought it lacked atmosphere and relied way too much on what I consider cheap tricks, which I am not fond of even though it works well every now and then. I just think way too many horror movies nowdays relies on cheap tricks just to make you jump a little a few times, instead of building on atmospheres, which is what I prefer by far. This is one of the reason why I watch 95% horror made before 1990.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 17, 2012)

Jena said:


> I watched it in an International Film class a few years back. I remember thinking that it was really creepy and the visuals of the lake were eerie.



Ahh, that's pretty awesome. Sadly it's a movie that's forgotten, even in Norway.



> Not too many, I'm afraid (5-10, somewhere in that range). Mostly horror movies.



Ahh, okei. Well, there's a few other movies well worth of seeing if they are released with English subs (something I think they are). One of the movies, Svidd Neger, even makes it on my top 10 comedies ever.


----------



## Riffraff (Sep 17, 2012)

The Devil's Chair
The Woman in Black
Frontiers

Pretty good movies in my opinion.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 17, 2012)

*Friday the 13th: The Final Chapter* - While not on par with the two first, it's a lot better than the third one. Entertaining!


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 18, 2012)

*The Burning* - There's a lot of Friday the 13th over this movie, and it's often considered nothing but a Friday the 13th rip off. Well, I disagree. While there is a lot of Friday the 13th over it, I wouldn't call it a rip off, or anything near a rip off for that matter, at all. As much as I love Friday the 13th, I actually prefer this over it. It got way, way, way more likeable characters, a soundtack that is far superior to that off Friday the 13th and a lot better special effects. The locations, the soundtrack, the way it is filmed and such, especially for the last 30 minutes or so, gives me a late 70's Italian zombiehorror (such as Zombie 2) feeling, and Uncle Acid loves that. And that especially is what that makes this more than just a Friday the 13th rip off.
Gotta give it an extra thump up because of the characters, and especially the girls that doesn't come off as cheap, trashy and cheap as in many other slashers. 
A few real beauties in this movie too.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 19, 2012)

*The House on Sorority Row* - I liked this quite a lot. Pretty standard mid 80's slasher for most part, but it was still enjoyable.


*The Prowler* - Awesome slasher flick. Dark, gory and suspense.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 1, 2012)

Well, I'm starting my October challenge tonight.

Here's the list of sixteen first time watches I've compiled:

1.) 'Kill List' - directed by Ben Wheatley.
2.) 'The Loved Ones' - directed by Sean Byrne.
3.) 'Rumah Dara' - directed by Mo Brothers.
4.) 'Tarantula' - directed by Jack Arnold.
5.) 'Profondo rosso' - directed by Dario Argento.
6.) 'Suspiria' - directed by Dario Argento.
7.) '[REC] 3' - directed by Paco Plaza.
8.) 'What Ever Happened to Baby Jane?' - directed by Robert Aldrich. 
9.) 'Dream Home' - directed by Ho-Cheung Pang.
10.) 'Fear(s) of the Dark' - directed by Marie Calliou.
11.) 'A Bell from Hell' - directed by Claudio Guer?n.
12.) 'The Phantom Carriage' directed by Victor Sj?str?m.
13.) 'I Walked With a Zombie' directed by Jacques Tourneur.
14.) 'Sleuth' directed by Joseph L. Mankiewicz.
15.) 'Sinister' directed by Scott Derrickson.
16.) 'R-Point' directed by Su-chang Kong.

And here's my list in its entirety:

October 1st: 'The Texas Chain Saw Massacre' directed by Tobe Hopper.
October 2nd: 'Sleuth' directed by Joseph L. Mankiewicz.
October 3rd: 'R-Point' directed by Su-chang Kong.
October 4th: 'Noroi: The Curse' directed by K?ji Shiraishi.
October 5th: 'I Walked With a Zombie' directed by Jacques Tourneur.
October 6th: 'High Tension' directed by Alexandre Aja.
October 7th: 'The Fly' directed by David Cronengerg.
October 8th: 'Tarantula' - directed by Jack Arnold.
October 9th: 'Hardware' directed by Richard Stanley.
October 10th: 'Rumah Dara' - directed by Mo Brothers.
October 11th: '[REC] 3' - directed by Paco Plaza.
October 12th: 'Kill List' - directed by Ben Wheatley.
October 13: 'The Thing' directed by John Carpenter.
October 14th: 'Profondo rosso' - directed by Dario Argento.
October 15th: 'What Ever Happened to Baby Jane?' - directed by Robert Aldrich.
October 16th: 'The Dead Zone' directed by David Cronenberg.
October 17th: 'Dream Home' - directed by Ho-Cheung Pang.
October 18th: 'The Texas Chainsaw Massacre 2' directed by Tobe Hopper.
October 19th: 'Cube' directed by Vincenzo Natali.
October 20th: 'Suspiria' - directed by Dario Argento.
October 21st: 'Friday the 13th part VI: Jason Lives' directed by Tom McLoughlin.
October 22nd: 'Fear(s) of the Dark' - directed by Marie Calliou.
October 23rd: 'A Bell from Hell' - directed by Claudio Guer?n.
October 24th: 'A Tale of Two Sisters' directed by Ji-woon Kim.
October 25th: 'Alien' directed by Ridley Scott.
October 26th: 'The Phantom Carriage' directed by Victor Sj?str?m.
October 27th: 'Perfect Blue' directed by Satoshi Kon.
October 28th: 'Martyrs' directed by Pascal Laugier.
October 29th: 'The Loved Ones' - directed by Sean Byrne.
October 30th: 'Dead Ringers' directed by David Cronenberg.
October 31st: 'Halloween' directed by John Carpenter.

About to start up TCM here shortly.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Oct 2, 2012)

Oh shit, boi! Never seen Profondo Rosso or Suspiria? Top, top, top giallo flick.

I watched Night of the Living Dead earlier today. Such an amazing film. The atmosphere, dude. The fucking atmosphere! And of course, even though he's not in the movie, Boris Karloff is everywhere. God!


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 2, 2012)

Uncle Acid said:


> Oh shit, boi! Never seen Profondo Rosso or Suspiria? Top, top, top giallo flick.
> 
> I watched Night of the Living Dead earlier today. Such an amazing film. The atmosphere, dude. The fucking atmosphere! And of course, even though he's not in the movie, Boris Karloff is everywhere. God!



Those are the only two flicks from Giallo's filmography I've yet to see. I'm glad I saved em' for this challenge.

I'm real anxious to see these two films right here, though:


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 2, 2012)

"R-Point" is so freaking frustrating because it is often scary, but then the characters start talking...



> The Prowler - Awesome slasher flick. Dark, gory and suspense.



Ugh, I am ashamed to say I have not seen this one. 



> The Burning - There's a lot of Friday the 13th over this movie, and it's often considered nothing but a Friday the 13th rip off. Well, I disagree. While there is a lot of Friday the 13th over it, I wouldn't call it a rip off, or anything near a rip off for that matter, at all. As much as I love Friday the 13th, I actually prefer this over it. It got way, way, way more likeable characters, a soundtack that is far superior to that off Friday the 13th and a lot better special effects. The locations, the soundtrack, the way it is filmed and such, especially for the last 30 minutes or so, gives me a late 70's Italian zombiehorror (such as Zombie 2) feeling, and Uncle Acid loves that. And that especially is what that makes this more than just a Friday the 13th rip off.
> Gotta give it an extra thump up because of the characters, and especially the girls that doesn't come off as cheap, trashy and cheap as in many other slashers.
> A few real beauties in this movie too.



I like this movie, but I don't see how you can say it's not really a rip-off. Some scenes are identical to "Friday the 13th Part 2", although it's unclear which came first.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Oct 2, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Those are the only two flicks from Giallo's filmography I've yet to see. I'm glad I saved em' for this challenge.



Really? You've already finished the whole giallo genre? I have yet to see way too much giallo flicks, but I am quite happy aboout that. It'sa shame giallo almost died out, though. The 60's and 70's were massive for the genre but then it started to die out in the 80's. Such a shame.



MartialHorror said:


> I like this movie, but I don't see how you can say it's not really a rip-off. Some scenes are identical to "Friday the 13th Part 2", although it's unclear which came first.



I said that it had plenty of Friday the 13th over it, but I still feel like it wasn't a rip off. Especially because of the atmosphere and the last 30 minutes of the movie which i thought had more in common with Zombi 2 (even without the zombies) than Friday the 13th. Pretty unique atmosphere for a slasher flick in my eyes. They made it into their own little thing.
And wikipedia says that Friday the 13th Part 2 came out 7 days before The Burning. If thatis true or not I do not know.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 2, 2012)

Uncle Acid said:


> Really? You've already finished the whole giallo genre? I have yet to see way too much giallo flicks, but I am quite happy aboout that. It'sa shame giallo almost died out, though. The 60's and 70's were massive for the genre but then it started to die out in the 80's. Such a shame.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1) I think he meant Argento. 

2) It definitely has a different kind of atmosphere, but not all rip-offs are 100% identical. 

They were in production around the same time but it was rumored someone from the set of F13 part 2 stole information and gave it to the writers of the Burning. Some even think it was Tom Savini, although I don't know why he'd do that.

It's also possible it was the other way around. "F13 part 2" had already blatantly stolen from "Bay of Blood" (which many consider to be the first TRUE slasher). Nobody really knows.

Also, what constitutes as a "rip-off" tends to very from person to person. A lot of people consider "Friday the 13th" a rip-off of "Halloween" (which many consider a rip-off of "Black Christmas"). But even though I'm partial to the film, "The Burning" does fit my definition of what a rip-off is.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 3, 2012)

'Sleuth' was a serviceable watch. But it's not something I'm going to make a priority to view again any time soon.

Still, wasn't a bad way to start a first time viewing--and I think it was long overdue that I at least gave it a watch.

Anyway, I'm watching 'Creepshow' right now. This movie never gets old. Without a doubt one of the best horror anthologies ever made--if not THE best.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2012)

I will for the rest of my life remember a proud Leslie Nielsen declaring that he can hold his breath for a long time.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 3, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I will for the rest of my life remember a proud Leslie Nielsen declaring that he can hold his breath for a long time.



The entire movie is so quotable. So glad you listed one of the best ones.

My personal favorite was this, though:


----------



## Succubus (Oct 3, 2012)

The Thing
Cabin in the Woods
The Shining
Rosemary Baby
In the Mouth of Madness
Let the Right One In
Blair Witch Project
The Descent
The Devil`s Rejects
A Tale of Two Sisters
Hansel and Gretel
Cello
Audition
Dark Water
Ju-On
Ringu
Shutter
Kairo
Thirst
The Eye
Eden Lake
Noriko's Dinner Table
REC 1-2
High Tension
The Mist


----------



## Uncle Acid (Oct 3, 2012)

Watched Dawn of the Dead and Day of the Dead yesterday. Seen 'em both before of course, but it was time to watch 'em again. Dawn of the Dead is slightly worse than Night of the Living Dead, and Day of the Dead is a little worse than Dawn of the Dead again. But I love both, though.

Night > Dawn > Day.


----------



## Dominus (Oct 4, 2012)

Did anybody watch *Noroi: The Curse (2005)* ...I was planning to watch it...so is it worth watching ???


----------



## Uncle Acid (Oct 4, 2012)

If you like "found footage" flicks, sure. I gave it 7/10 myself. Not a classic or anything, but entertaining enough to watch once - maybe twice in a lifetime.


----------



## dannyk531 (Oct 4, 2012)

i like horrors


----------



## Uncle Acid (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm half way through this now. It's a horror/suspense anthology series hosted by none other than God himself - the great Boris Karloff, who also act in most of the episodes. It's not scary, but it's got great atmosphere and lots and lots of charm. Worth seeing if you, as me, is a huge Boris Karloff fan or just enjoy old school horror/suspense stuff. Really enjoying it this far.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 4, 2012)

Dark Prince of Awesome said:


> Did anybody watch *Noroi: The Curse (2005)* ...I was planning to watch it...so is it worth watching ???



It's a very good flick. It's almost impossible to obtain a physical copy, though. I'm not one for streaming films through a computer, but it is on Youtube. If you're really that interested, go check it out. It's good stuff.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 5, 2012)

I just watched M?rk? (A independent Finnish movie about the Groke.) and the Inkeepers, and yesterday I watched Apartment 143 yesterday.

Also, I just found out about a movie called V/H/S, which is a found footage horror anthology. Its not available on netflix yet, but I hope it comes out before Halloween ends. cause I want to see that so bad (Cause it combines two of my favorite horror genres).


----------



## Bolt Crank (Oct 5, 2012)

Watched The House of the Devil recently; really fun homage to the horror films of the early 80s. Also watched both House on Haunted Hills; the original is superior (I mean, Vincent Price, seriously), but I do have a soft spot for the '99 remake mostly because of Geoffrey Rush and Jeffrey Combs being glorious. Watched Killer Klowns from Outer Space on a whim a couple of days ago. That movie is pure 80s joy.

Return of the Living Dead is in the pipeline. I watch that movie maybe three or four times a year anyway; it's my favorite zombie movie ever. The original Halloween is a must, of course, and on the topic of John Carpenter so is The Thing (also plan on watching the original Thing From Another World, too). Creepshow is another essential ( I freakin' love horror anthology), and of course I'll be watching most of the Universal classics. My favorite is Bride of Frankenstein, although Dracula's Daughter comes close. And I'll top it all off with Trick 'r Treat; another great horror anthology and the most amazingly Halloween-y movie I've ever seen. There will be others that aren't on the tip of my tongue, of course. I watch a ton of horror movies all year round.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 5, 2012)

Ah Killer Klowns. That is like the perfect bad eighties horror film to me. I make it a point to watch it once a year for Halloween.

Plus it has the most awesome theme song for a horror movie since Alice Coopers "He's back."


----------



## Uncle Acid (Oct 31, 2012)

I watched the remake of *Halloween* yesterday. This is the worst remake I have ever seen, and one of the worst (horror) movies I have ever seen. Michael Myers backstory is fucking boring and so!fucking!standard!, Michael Myers comes off as a parody of the original Myers, the dialog was crappy, uninteresting and boring and seemed to be something out of a teen novel, and the victims was shitty people (except for the maingirl's parents and the guy Danny Trejo played) and I couldn't wait for them to die. Fucking SHITE, SHITE and UTTER SHITE!

I give it 2/10. There's three things that made me not give it 1/10:

1. Danny Trejo is badass.
2. (Don't) Fear the Reaper is beyond amazing.
3. Malcolm McDowell was good, and was a great casting for Dr. Samuel Loomis.

I like Rob Zombie, I consider House of 1000 Corpses to be great and The Devil's Rejects amazing, I have yet to see The Haunted World of El Superbeasto but I have high expectations and I'm also sure The Lords of Salem will be amazing. But his remake of Halloween was utter crap.

Tonight I am watching the Carpenter's Halloween again. My girlfriend's not certain she's seen it, and that's something I gotta fix.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 31, 2012)

Uncle Acid said:


> I watched the remake of *Halloween* yesterday. This is the worst remake I have ever seen, and one of the worst (horror) movies I have ever seen. Michael Myers backstory is fucking boring and so!fucking!standard!, Michael Myers comes off as a parody of the original Myers, the dialog was crappy, uninteresting and boring and seemed to be something out of a teen novel, and the victims was shitty people (except for the maingirl's parents and the guy Danny Trejo played) and I couldn't wait for them to die. Fucking SHITE, SHITE and UTTER SHITE!
> 
> I give it 2/10. There's three things that made me not give it 1/10:
> 
> ...



Is it worse than Dollman fighting the Demonic Toys?


----------



## Dominus (Nov 22, 2012)

Did anybody watch Paranormal Activity 4 ???


----------



## Uncle Acid (Nov 22, 2012)

It's crap. The Paranormal Activity series has been getting worse with each film. Started out decent, then went to crap with the second one and even worse with the third.


----------



## Dominus (Nov 22, 2012)

Uncle Acid said:


> It's crap. The Paranormal Activity series has been getting worse with each film. Started out decent, then went to crap with the second one and even worse with the third.



Actually I like the third part better than the second part...


----------



## Uncle Acid (Nov 22, 2012)

I don't. Thought they were a waste of time.

Watched Insidious the other day. I like it a lot. It was silly, but still an awesome film. A great homage to classic horror from the past.


----------



## Dominus (Nov 22, 2012)

Uncle Acid said:


> Watched Insidious the other day. I like it a lot. It was silly, but still an awesome film. A great homage to classic horror from the past.



Yeah, I liked Insidious too 

I heard Insidious 2 is coming out in 2013, I hope it will be something interesting ...


----------



## Uncle Acid (Nov 22, 2012)

I fucking hate how every single movie made nowadays has to have a sequel. Jesus christ. It's annoying. The ending was really fine, and they shouldn't go any further on the plot.


----------



## Dominus (Nov 22, 2012)

Uncle Acid said:


> I fucking hate how every single movie made nowadays has to have a sequel. Jesus christ. It's annoying. The ending was really fine, and they shouldn't go any further on the plot.



They don't care about that, they just want to make money out of movies. But who knows maybe this is going to be something great ...


----------



## Uncle Acid (Nov 22, 2012)

Of course, and that is a shame. Too few are interested in films for the sake of the films. It's all about the money, money and money. Gotta milk that cow and so on. Hate it.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Nov 22, 2012)

I don't always watch horror movies. But when I do, it's night, I watch it alone with my headphones and have nightmares later on.


----------



## Dominus (Dec 17, 2012)

I watched *The Collector (2009)* yesterday, it was quite entertaining... I didn't expect much but I was pleasantly surprised, I found out today that the sequel is already out.
It's called *The Collection (2012)*

I hope it outdoes the first movie...


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 13, 2013)

'Videodrome' is on TV right now. 

Also, here's a red-band trailer for 'The ABCs of Death'--which I've already posted in another thread--but I think it can go in here, too.

*NSFW:*


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jan 14, 2013)

Like what? Been without a computer for a while so I haven't got too many new about upcomming films in 2013.

I hope someone can make something old school and capture some of that 1920-1960's horror feel, just like 2010's "The House of the Devil" captured that late 70's/early 80's feel.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 14, 2013)

That T is for Toilet is hillarious


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 14, 2013)

Uncle Acid said:


> Like what? Been without a computer for a while so I haven't got too many new about upcomming films in 2013.
> 
> I hope someone can make something old school and capture some of that 1920-1960's horror feel, just like 2010's "The House of the Devil" captured that late 70's/early 80's feel.



Give this a look: 

I think a few of the horror films I've listed will pique your interest. I don't know how you felt about 'V/H/S'--but you know I loved it--so with a sequel coming, I expect it could be better considering the collective talent involved this time around. I also think 'You're Next' has a real opportunity to surprise people. The promo images they've released so far look really, really cool. 

Glad to see someone else on here enjoys 'The House of the Devil' as much as I do. Have you watched 'The Innkeepers' yet by any chance?


----------



## 민찬영 (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## Dominus (Jan 15, 2013)

Is that Sadako 3D, did you watch it, was it any good ?

I watched Noroi: The Curse (2005) yesterday, it's one of the best Japanese horror movies, does anybody else have some Japanese horror movies to recommend ?


----------



## 민찬영 (Jan 15, 2013)

Yep. That movie is awesome! 
You can watch it here:
Yuri Gif Gallery

I'll try watching The Curse (2005)....




This one will make you shock....


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 16, 2013)

Finally coming to Bluray this year.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jan 21, 2013)

I haven't seen The Innkeepers yet, but I've been planning to watch it. I'm sure I'?l enjoy it. I'll take a look at the list too. Thanks!


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 23, 2013)

You should also give _'Excision'_ a look, a movie I just watched a couple of nights ago. Potential *SPOILERS* below.

The movie is fucking great.

Hilarious, emotional and sickening all at the same time. I loved the visuals of the 'dream' sequences. Those were really cool and nicely directed.

Also, there's some hilariously quotable dialogue; _"Does it mean that you're gay since you try to suck your own dick all the time?"_  I even love how you can hear the sex ed teacher in the background asking to see people's handwriting, hahaha.

_"I asked her to dance, I thought she was a retard. I was just trying to be nice."_ 

The guy saying _"What the fuck?!"_ after earning his 'red wings.'

Seriously dude, this movie is awesome. The last 15 minutes or so is really messed up, though. And I mean _really_ messed up.

I think it's fair to say that you know there is something coming in the last act considering Pauline's obsession with surgery, and Grace's condition, but I don't think anyone could've predicted what actually ended up happening. It was just so fucking weird. Really good movie, though. Strongly recommended.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm not reading all that due to the spoilers, but I will look into it whenever I get some time off to watch a film again, and isn't too fucking tired.

Watched Tucker & Dale vs Evil last weekend, though. Thought it was a really good horror-comedy. Hilarious!


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm a fan of horror films but i don't follow it much since most new films don't have a very good plor or try to shock by being disgusting. I'm a fan of Universal Horror, which is one of the reasons why Van Helsing is a guilty pleasure of mine. I like long running slashers like Nightmare on Elm Street and Friday the 13th but they don't seem to  be doing anything more with those franchises.

Anybody knows if Don't be Afraid of the Dark was good?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 25, 2013)

last exorcism 2 is coming out.  I liked part 1.  it was found footage/handheld camera...doesn't seem like pt 2 will be iirc.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> And then here's a trailer for 'American Mary' which is directed by the *Soska Sisters* (_they're really, really cool_):


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 25, 2013)

Rukia said:


> That looks brutal dude.  I can't wait to see it.



Katharine Isabelle is fucking awesome, man. I love her. She's never going to be some Hollywood A-list--which is probably a good thing--but I've never seen her waste a role. Well, I guess 'Freddy VS. Jason' sort of contradicts that--but even she railed against that film after its release. I always loved her in the 'Ginger Snaps' trilogy, and it also helps that the Soska Sisters are really, really cool and down to earth people. Hoping it lives up to expectations!


----------



## Stunna (Jan 25, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> Last Exorcism 2 is coming out. I liked Part 1. It was found footage/handheld camera... doesn't seem like Part II will be iirc.


I recall enjoying The Last Exorcism, though I haven't seen it since it was in theaters. I haven't seen the trailer or anything for Part II, but I doubt it will be good. The fact that it's coming out during this wave of Paranormal Activity spoofs is suspect, plus the oxymoron-ness of its title is silly.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## raizen28 (Jan 27, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> Finally coming to Bluray this year.


Haha I downloaded this movie like 2 weeks ago. Thst classic early horror with those composers of music


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 27, 2013)

raizen28 said:


> Haha I downloaded that movie like 2 weeks. Thst classic early horror with those great soundtracks



Can't forget the great makeup and effects work from the legendary Tom Savini.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm getting ready to watch 'Kill List' right now. I first saw this movie last October during my whole 'October Challenge' thing, and I've watched this movie about 20 times since, I swear. If there's one contemporary horror film that I would *strongly* recommend to _everyone_ on this forum, it's this one. I know some people were put 'off' by my praise for 'V/H/S'--a film I still very much enjoy--but 'Kill List' is a whole different beast. For the people who happen to read this very post of mine, if you don't feel the desire to go out of your way to watch this movie, then at least keep it in mind for a night when you're really bored.

I'd strongly urge you not to look up any trailers and almost no information at all as I feel it would result in a better watch for you. It's just... really crazy and unpredictable, and looking up any information about it may spoil that aspect of it.

Fucking great movie, though. One of a very _small_ handful of films to legitimately scare me in my young adulthood life.


----------



## Luna (Feb 23, 2013)

Yeah, I'm one.

And my favorites are slasher flicks, like Halloween, Friday the 13, Scream, Nightmare On Elm, Street, Child's Play, Texas Chainsaw Massacre, Psycho, etc.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Feb 23, 2013)

There's so many fabulous slashers out there, and yet you manage to make a place for Scream on that list? Wait, what? How!?


----------



## Uncle Acid (Mar 8, 2013)

Ok, so here's a hard task for all of you horror fans: Make a list of your top five horror films of these years:

*1890 - 1919*
*1920 - 1929*
*1930 - 1939*
*1940 - 1949*
*1950 - 1959*
*1960 - 1969*
*1970 - 1979*
*1980 - 1989*
*1990 - 1999*
*2000 - 2009*
*2010 - present*

I don't see many who will do this, but I'll come back later today and make a list myself. Just need to do some houseworke before I do something else.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Nov 1, 2014)

I've had a horror-october and watched one horror film a day, except fo the last two as when I watched a couple more. Here's my list complete with rating and all:

1. John Carpenter's Cigarette Burns (9/10)
2. Event Horizon (7/10)
3. Stage Fright (2014) (7/10)
4. The Howling (9/10)
5. Ringu (9/10)
6. Ringu 2 (5/10)
7. Blood Feast (8/10)
8. Tremors (9/10)
9. Opera (8/10)
10. A Nightmare on Elm Street (10/10)
11. The Quiet Ones (2014) (7/10)
12. Deliver Us from Evil (6/10)
13. Poltergeist (8/10)
14. The Cat o' Nine Tails (8/10)
15. The Strange Colour of Your Body's Tears (8/10)
16. The ABCs of Death (6/10)
17. V/H/S (8/10)
18. Oculus (4/10)
19. Shutter (8/10)
20. V/H/S/2 (8/10)
21. Witching & Bitching (6/10)
22. The Legend of Hell House (8/10)
23. The Woman in Black (8/10)
24. Grave Encounters (7/10)
25. Tenebre (9/10)
26. White Zombie (8/10)
27. The Black Sleep (8/10)
28. Witchfinder General (10/10)
29. A Field in England (8/10)
30. Nosferatu, eine Symphonie des Grauens (10/10) / Nosferatu: Phantom der Nacht (9/10)
31.  Madhouse (8/10) / The Asphyx (7/10) / Halloween (10/10)



This was a fun ride, and with the exception of a few films it's been a very good month for horror movies. Seen a bit over half of these from before, and the other half are new to me. I'm good at picking films, that for fucking sure.


----------

